# Shed hunting with a bird dog



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 2 labs. My Chocolate is a pretty good hunting dog, but my yellow is horrible. She has no drive at all and is scared to death of the water. She is almost 2 yrs old. My question is, is it too late to try to turn her into a shed hunting dog? I have never used my choc for sheds, cause I have heard that its hard to use a dog for both birds and sheds. I have debated on getting rid of my yellow, but my kids love her to death. I would just like to use her for something more than just a pet for the kids. Figured I would see if anyone could offer some insight...

Thanks


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

try it out!! I know of a guy who freakin cleans up and he uses a dog. I still need to ask who finds more horns, him or his dog.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Try it but do nothing but find sheds with him from here on out. It might be too late, my lab with search and find sheds that have been hidden in the pasture, I have in the backyard. But he finds birds when out in the mountains, and ignores sheds, because I introduced him to birds first.


----------

